# Thoughts on Omega Seamaster Professional - SMP 2254.50



## Philip_Marlowe

Looking for people's thoughts on the SMP 2254.50, sword-hands Seamaster. Thinking of picking one up but curious about peoples thoughts about how they are holding up to the test of time. Looks like the market price is around 2k and I'm especially curious on how they compare to the new ones. I like the sword hands/wave dial more but a brand new SMP is only 2.7k on the grey market and comes with a ceramic bezel and none of the risk of a used watch.

What do people think?

Thanks!


----------



## Vlance

They are a really good watch. Good size, good thickness, good movement, good lume, and good looks. The value is there. Best of luck


----------



## camb66

Its a classic Omega if you ask me. Superb watch.


----------



## MikeCfromLI

Cooler IMO


----------



## Fenix84

It depends on which watch you like the look of better. The 2254.50 is a great looking watch and so are the new ones so you can't go wrong with either.
The 2254.50 is an older watch so you wont have the applied indices, applied logo, ceramic bezel, and newer movement.

The 2254.50 has been around for awhile and its still a great looking watch so its definitely holding up to the test of time. I don't see this watch going out of style, its reasonably sized and has a classic design, you can say all the same things about the new ones too. I feel the 2254.50 is a more understated piece while the SMPc is a more flashy. 

When buying used take into consideration servicing costs as well.


----------



## tommyxl

Looks cooler than the newer models. Get it if you like it.


----------



## frankie

The black ceramic is simply a stunning looking watch, the gloss dial just jumps out at you, I’ve had a couple of bond seamaster but the SMPc is amazing


----------



## citjet

If you want a watch that is kind of the king of metal bezel insert Seamasters then the 2254 is a fantastic watch. I'd say its really up to what you want because the ceramics are stunning for not much more money.

I have one and its glued to my wrist.....except for pictures of course


----------



## Deity42

My initial reaction when i saw these was I didn't like them, because the 12 indice looked like a big glob of glue to me.

But now a few years later, I've gotten over that, and I vastly prefer them to the "Bond" versions. The skeleton hands look very dated to my eyes, while these have a much more timeless look. Add in the Speedmaster-style bracelet, and it's a no brainer which one I prefer now.


----------



## Hanging99

It would be a nice choice you can't go wrong....


----------



## good2go

I bought my Omega Seamaster Professional 300 brand spanking new from an AD in San Diego in or about 2000. It still looks and works phenomenally with minimal wear and tear. The markers and hands still glow legibly at night without a light source. The value has risen since purchase but mine is a keeper. I think you will be very happy with its form and function for a long time - classic timeless look. Here's a repost:


----------



## ChuckW

I like the style of 'em.


----------



## Eye Doc

Have been researching buying a 2250.50 for over a year now and finally bought one from a forum member. Condition is great and I like the Seamaster more than I thought. Prefer the sword hands over the skeleton hands. The 2254.50 is an iconic watch and is going up in value as I write, so worst case senario is that down the road you decide you don't like it and sell it for more. The 1120 movement is a simpler one than the co-axial ones, but a real work horse, smooth winding and will cost less if and when you need a service needs to be done. IMO you have very little to loose.


----------



## Perseus

I really like it. My Dad's friend has the quartz version and I'm always trying to buy it from him.


----------



## 1313

Much thinner than the newer style bloated seamasters


----------



## watchvaultnyc

It's an amazing watch.

How does it stand the test of time? 

Well consider that now a used watch is about double the price of a new one 10 years ago.


----------



## Phil_P

I'm a huge fan so will declare my bias upfront. But having bought a second hand model as my first Omega, I'll share my thoughts.

In my opinion it's a classic and has stood the test of time. I vastly prefer it to the bond models with skeleton hands - all opinion, yours may vary.

Now some facts. The watch is beautifully sized at 41mm and only 12mm thick, so sits perfectly on the wrist especially if you have a slightly smaller wrist or find the modern Planet Ocean models too large. The combination of dial and hands make the watch very easy to read, which becomes more important as you get a bit older and your eyesight starts to deteriorate. Hold it next to a Submariner and you'll notice the dial size is larger and the difference in legibility. The lume is legendary. It makes a fantastic daily wearer.

The second hand prices have risen over the last 5 years. The price they reach is always going to be capped relative to the price of a new Seamaster and I would consider $2000 very fair (they are being advertised at £2000 in the UK). I would always factor in the price of a full Omega service, at which point you have a near new quality Seamaster with 2 year Omega warranty, with a total price less than that of the new models - I don't see any risk there. So ultimately it's down to preference - if you prefer the current model, go with that, otherwise don't let the fact it's second hand put you off picking up this classic. Just look for one in reasonable condition (clean crystal and bezel as these are extra to repair/replace) and price in a full service from Omega which includes having the case and strap refinished and you'll have an as new classic to enjoy for years to come.


----------



## SaoDavi

I'm selling mine soon. It's a great warch, but here are some gripes, just to even out the thread.

1. Scalloped bezel is hard to grab. I prefer a coin edge or the sub-style teeth.
2. The font on the bezel is the only dated part, IMO. A Speedmaster or Halios Seaforth font would have been more classic. 
3. That helium escape valve is unnecessary and looks dumb. They should remove it or make a hidden one like the Pelagos and others.
4. The bracelet should taper like a Submariner bracelet. The Speedy style bracelet looks way better than the 5-link variant, but the clasp is long and awkward.
5. I think they should have used a diamond-shaped seconds hand like on the PO. It better matches the sword hands on the watch.

It's still a good value and the thinness is uncommon these days. However, I'm moving on with my search for a classic, ultra comfortable diver. So far the 40mm Oris Aquis was the best I've owned. Too bad about the integrated lugs. Next up, a Ginault or a Pelagos.

The newer Seamasters have ugly skeleton hands and the POs are crazy thick.


----------



## teeritz

The 2254.50 is a modern classic. I've sometimes thought of going for one myself, but I already have a PO and a Seamaster 300 WatchCo rebuild, so having another black-dialled Seamaster would really cram up my collection a little. 
As others have stated, the size and thickness of the watch are a plus, the movement ain't no slouch either, any watchmaker will be able to service it. 
You can't go wrong with one of these.

And, as a Chandler fan, I'll leave you with this;
*
I caught Ida reading my archived files again. She has a habit of threading the pages into her typewriter. Says she can't read them otherwise. Another of her quirks. She's got quite a few of them.


"You know, Marlowe, someday, somebody's gonna write about some of your old cases and nobody'll believe 'em. They're gonna think a guy who talks like this is just a little too...uh...'poetic' to be a gumshoe. A little too educated, what with your fancy descriptions and stuff. Know what I mean?", she said, as a jet of smoke hissed out through her teeth like steam through a broken pipe.


"You could edit them if you like. Tone 'em down a little, remove some of the 'poetry' ", I answered, reaching for the pack of Fatimas on her desk.




"You kidding? Like I don't have enough to do around here. Maybe you should hire me an assistant. I could use a little support."

'No. You've got all the support you need, sister', I thought to myself.

 ***********************************************************************

*


----------



## altm

Philip_Marlowe, your position is fortunate in that whichever choice you make you'll pick a winner.Your choice will be informed by intended end use:If you're looking for a daily wearer then the sword hands are the way to go. For something more formal then the black skeleton hands are the pick.


----------



## Camera Bill

Get the 2254.50 and don't look back. I did and don't regret it for a second. Sometimes you have to go through a few watches before you find the "one".
2254 did it for me. It's a classic, and I'm not chasing the latest trend. I love the lower profile, the clean look. It doesn't draw attention to itself but looks great in jeans and a t-shirt as well as more formal attire.

Only thing I don't like, I wish it were impervious to scuffs like my Damasko.


----------



## PJR

My thoughts on the 2254.50? Fifteen years ago when my mortgage was paid and my business doing well I began researching watches in anticipation of finally buying a good one.  The final decision came down to a Submariner or the Seamaster 2254.50. I went with the Omega. 

The process kindled an interest in finer watches and I began searching for my "grail." Watches were studied, examined, a few bought and sold but nothing could quite measure up to the Omega. Eventually my search ended with the realization my "grail" had been on my wrist all along.


----------



## RazorFrazer

Nice words !! 2254.50 was my first watch about 8 years ago. I sold it regretibly after a few short years, tried many different watches. I would of been happy just to keep that honestly. Now im sporting a speedmaster and i love it. If i could afford it , i would fet another 2254.50. Perfect first watch. 

Subs are nice too but honestly for the money the smp are nicer. I certainly dont want to drop 7k or more on a used sub...


----------



## Riverbeaver

I have one and love it. It goes with everything and is slim enough to fit under a shirt cuff. My only minor gripe is that the clasp doesn't have any micro adjustments. So mine is always a little loose. The bracelet does have 2 half links, but removing one would probably make it too tight. If I ate more junk food then that problem would be solved I think. Lol. So yea, get yourself one!


----------



## refugio

SaoDavi said:


> Scalloped bezel is hard to grab. I prefer a coin edge or the sub-style teeth....
> 
> It's still a good value and the thinness is uncommon these days...
> 
> ...and the POs are crazy thick.


I had several of this case (two 3 handlers, one GMT) and agree with the first two points, but the 1st gen PO 2500 isn't that much thicker (unlike the newer gens). But I also don't care for the painted lume of this series - it's a different shade (kind of minty green) and not in keeping with the rest of the watch. The applied markers of the non-AC dial helps with that though.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TagTime

Another 2254.50 owner here. For me it is a classic diver. I like the sword hands better than the skeleton ones, and compared to the new models the wave dial. The lume is still amazing, like the thinness, it is light on the wrist, versatile, etc. Also, when I bought mine and had it serviced by a local watchmaker, he said that he liked the movement much better than the co-axial. A workhorse and easier to service. Here on the forum Exelonman has sometimes one for sale for a good price, I got mine from him. Bottom line: if you are leaning towards getting one, go for it, you won't regret it.

With the Bond bracelet:









With a brown leather strap:


----------



## winster

The best SMP with sword hands.

Had a few over the years and I keep going back to it. In my case I always found it dated in its stock form but my current modded setup is just perfect.





































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ccm123

Gorgeous dial.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Mouse_at_Large

Great watches. Good size, not too thick, legible and with a pretty much bombproof movement. I went for the 2254.50's slightly blingier cousin, the 2255.80 and have no regrets.


----------



## citjet

How about some more encouragement?


----------



## checkjuan2

One of my top 3 favorite watches. Ultimate wearability - so comfortable, heft was always _just_ right. Sturdy enough to be a daily driver, also gorgeous with a dinner jacket.

Private watchmaker servicing costs are going to run lower on that 1120 than say, a co-axial or chronograph movement also. I feel it’s one of the really great value moves out there.


----------



## Dougiebaby

The newer, ceramic model is better in every way. Better movement, better finishing, and with the adjustable clasp it is better fitting and comfortable. Even the wooden watch box is better. Just ... better.


----------



## SaoDavi

Dougiebaby said:


> The newer, ceramic model is better in every way. Better movement, better finishing, and with the adjustable clasp it is better fitting and comfortable. Even the wooden watch box is better. Just ... better.
> 
> View attachment 12744459
> 
> 
> View attachment 12744461


Well, I think it's thicker, the handset is uglier, the dial is not as nice IMO. Also, while the new clasp is better, I think the speedy bracelet looks better than the 5-link.


----------



## Commander1

This for me is a very good looking watch. I personally much prefer the black bezel and the solid arms. I am looking to buy this exact watch. 
Personally not a fan of metal bracelet so would fit rubber strap. 
Of course there is the same watch with a quartz movement and there is the debate about the automatic v Quartz. I am undecided from a practical every day use point of view which would’ve the better watch


----------



## mumblypeg

I have the 2254.50 & 2255.80. I also have a 14060 Sub, Explorer II, and Ulysse Nardin Maxi Marine. The one that ends up on my wrist the most is the 2254.50. It also gets more compliments than ANY of the others. It's classic design will never go out of style, but the newer Seamaster ceramic somehow already looks outdated (IMHO).


----------



## pixnw

Such things are entirely subjective. I prefer the applied indices of the SMPc, and prefer the ceramic bezel as well. That being said, I do like the wave dial, especially in blue. More watch makers are probably capable of working on the older movement than the newer co-axial.


----------



## Deanster

I have really mixed feelings on this one. 

I love my 2254, and along with my 42mm PO 2500, it’s a candidate for ‘last man standing’ in my watch box if I had to clear out the collection. It’s a gorgeous watch, pure function, and is one of the watches I reach for when I know I’m going to be working in the dark. I love the size, look, sword hands, wave dial, etc. and in general I like it better than the newer SMPc. 

However! The prices on 2254’s are awfully high these days, and while I’d argue they’re reasonable to pay if you’re absolutely in love with the 2254, if there’s ANY indecision in your heart about the matter, you should pay the few hundred extra and get the fresh new SMPc, with its co-axial movement, warranty, etc. 

The advantages of the new-build, under-warranty watch outweigh the price difference for anyone who’s not just smitten by the 2254, IMHO.


----------



## 8100 RPM

Like Deantser, I have mixed feelings on the 2254.50. Other than the slightly dated looking font on the bezel, I really like it. It is slim, has a classic look, a solid movement and awesome lume.

I have been watching the sales on Watchrecon for most of the year. At around $1,300 - $1,500 it was a good deal. However, as prices have crept up closer to $2,000, it is no longer a good value once you factor in the price of a service too.

At the end of the day, you should buy what you like.


----------



## citjet

I have had several encounters of people glancing at my wrist and clearly admiring my 2254. But I also have the same experiences with my Doxa 1200t. There seems to be certain watches that just draw the eye in.










It's blue cousin is pretty neat also. Never liked this one until a friend of mine who has one asked me to adjust the bracelet for him and take some shots. She's a beaut.


----------



## cwfmon

Having owned a 2264.50 (quartz brother of 2254), I was not happy that it had a painted dial. I ended up selling and getting a 2230.50 with the non-ac dial, applied indices. It's much nicer and I'm enjoying both the white gold bezel as well as swapping it for a black Bond insert in either an SMP chrono bezel or regular SMP bezel. It gives it a solid tool look. I'll be receiving a PO bezel soon to try out the PlanPro look.


----------



## Gopher

I have had a 2254.50 for 7 years. The latest SMPc caught my eye recently, so I went to an AD last week with the thought of adding it or maybe "upgrading" to it. While I still think it is a sharp watch, in-person it pales in comparison to the 2254 (to my eye).

Instead of walking out with a new SMPc, I left with not only my 2254, but also its big brother (the 2594.52 chrono)! So my vote is obvious as I plunked down more cash for another 2254-type rather than a SMPc.


----------



## Gopher

With photo.


----------



## thekush

Classic watch and look, but I prefer the 300m Coaxial


----------



## anrex

This Seamaster is also on my radar. Go for the purchase if it can be had under 2200.


----------



## JP(Canada)

I've had a lot SMPs. With and without coaxial, ceramic, aluminum, wave dials, Bond bracelets, Speedy bracelets, rubber, GMTs, chronos, you name it, I've probably owned it.

Here's what I learned. For comfort, legibility, accuracy, serviceability, and durability, it's hard to beat a cal.1120 SMP. I sent my 2254.50 for service for the first time in 10 years and it still kept chronometer time when I did.

While I like the ceramic bezels from Omega more than other brands, I still prefer the good ol' aluminum bezel versions. The case is thinner and lighter, and as far as I've experienced, probably around twenty times or so over as many years, the older non-coaxials are tough as nails. And as for looking dated, that might be somewhat true, but I also look dated


----------



## duc

Gopher said:


> With photo.


----------



## StuartMG

if anyone has one they want to sell, I would love to buy it !!!!


----------



## MJK737

I love mine. I slip it on every time I watch Ray Donovan.


----------



## 1133834

It's a classic.


----------



## duc

Lousy day on the coast. Cold, but not cold enough for snow, and misty. 2254.50 on a CWC NATO.


----------



## MrLinde

The SMPc and 2254 and about the same price (used) nowadays and for that I would have to go with the SMPc. In fact, I did! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fordham-NY

Mouse_at_Large said:


> Great watches. Good size, not too thick, legible and with a pretty much bombproof movement. I went for the 2254.50's slightly blingier cousin, the 2255.80 and have no regrets.


This is mine, bezel picks up swirls rather easy, but super sharp. Metallic-y electric blue shining dial, mirror finish bezel, dial is extremely legible and glows like a flashlight. My first high end watch.


----------



## winster

My versions of two perfect SMP's......



















Upgraded the 2255 by replacing the second hand. Plus a specially treated SMP crystal with AR on both sides. It was previously given a blue bond bezel.










And of course my 2254 with its own set of upgrades.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## v1triol

winster said:


> Plus a specially treated SMP crystal with AR on both sides.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Can you chime in more details who covered the crystal with AR coating? It looks great.

The whole blue mod is a super good looking watch


----------



## winster

v1triol said:


> Can you chime in more details who covered the crystal with AR coating? It looks great.
> 
> The whole blue mod is a super good looking watch












Will send you a PM shortly. You make your crystal vanish.


----------



## Palmettoman

I've got the quartz 2264.50 version on a speedy bracelet. It's the only watch I have trouble selling...everytime I decide to do it, I change my mind. It wears beautifully on the bracelet or on a strap. One thing I particularly like is the subtle date window. It's there, but the eye isn't drawn to it unless looking for it.

On a simple nato


----------



## rchan87

The SMP are a exceptional value and a very well made watch with great quality! I own one myself


----------



## nemanja198

If helps you, I am going to tell that it's the watch I am looking for about two years almost.
Problem is, I live in Serbia, and I want watch with papers, box and everything else.
It is difficult to find it in my close surroundings (it means Balkan countries).

Sent from my SM-A510F using Tapatalk


----------



## Sambation

There's just something extra special about it.


----------



## trott3r

So the blue bezel and blue dial is a mod?

Shame if so as its the best looking version of the seamaster


----------



## al358

I had one a few years ago and loved it. I do not think you can wrong. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bimmerman77

I have the 2254 and the quartz 2264. Love them both. Actually prefer it over my 2531


----------



## Bimmerman77

Palmettoman said:


> I've got the quartz 2264.50 version on a speedy bracelet. It's the only watch I have trouble selling...everytime I decide to do it, I change my mind. It wears beautifully on the bracelet or on a strap. One thing I particularly like is the subtle date window. It's there, but the eye isn't drawn to it unless looking for it.
> 
> On a simple nato


It's a sign. I have both the auto and quartz version. Someone would have to pry them from my Kung fu grip


----------



## Buchmann69

Go for it!




























Cheers,
Rob
on Instagram: @buchmann.69


----------



## MJK737

It looks pretty cool on Omega rubber as well...


----------



## winster

Another reason to get that sword hand SMP



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bero

Can't go wrong with it! SMP 300M C in blue is my choice!


----------



## tjs900

Fantastic watch? Recently bought the 2252 which is the midsize version. Only went for the midsize as they are slightly cheaper and saving for the full size someday! Beauty of the 2254, as with a lot of omegas, is the prices of them only seem to be going up so it has great re-sale value - that's if you have the heart to pry it off your wrist. Good luck to you!


----------



## bero

I think they are stunning models. The wave dial stands out and is a signature of the Seamaster. 

Although, I have heard that omega may be releasing a special edition this year for the anniversary of the Seamaster.. maybe hold out until we see what they come up with..?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## winster

bero said:


> I think they are stunning models. The wave dial stands out and is a signature of the Seamaster.
> 
> Although, I have heard that omega may be releasing a special edition this year for the anniversary of the Seamaster.. maybe hold out until we see what they come up with..?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Glossy wave dial, ceramic bezel, sword hands and speedy type bracelet with adjustable clasp would be amazing.


----------



## bero

winster said:


> Glossy wave dial, ceramic bezel, sword hands and speedy type bracelet with adjustable clasp would be amazing.


Those were my exact thoughts!! I sure hope they bring back the wave dial.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## giosaurus rex

I bought the Electric Blue first a few years ago pre-owned. Then I was looking at the SMPc to compliment it. I ended up going with a pre-owned co-axial bond-style SMP and replacing the factory electric blue bezel with an Omega blue bond bezel. I love both these watches.

View attachment 12889507


----------



## Rice and Gravy

I've recently bought one from a fellow forum member that was serviced by Omega in 3/17 and it should arrive today. 

It's from my son's birth year, and my intent is to wear it for several years and then give it to him for some later milestone if he would like it and is a watch wearer at that point. I chose the 2254.50 SMP for this type of "heirloom" for a few reasons. It is an iconic, classic watch from a great brand that I don't think will never go out of style. It's a really nice size with a solid and easily serviceable movement and at about $2k is a pretty reasonable buy-in price considering. Plus, assuming it's properly maintained and not beat to all hell, it will likely go up in value.


----------



## Camera Bill

After 6 mos. I still can't stop wearing it.
So photogenic.


----------



## kennethho

The 2254.50 is considered a modern classic for a reason. I would definitely choose it over a SMPc.


----------



## Rice and Gravy

Rice and Gravy said:


> I've recently bought one from a fellow forum member that was serviced by Omega in 3/17 and it should arrive today.
> 
> It's from my son's birth year, and my intent is to wear it for several years and then give it to him for some later milestone if he would like it and is a watch wearer at that point. I chose the 2254.50 SMP for this type of "heirloom" for a few reasons. It is an iconic, classic watch from a great brand that I don't think will never go out of style. It's a really nice size with a solid and easily serviceable movement and at about $2k is a pretty reasonable buy-in price considering. Plus, assuming it's properly maintained and not beat to all hell, it will likely go up in value.


So I am a week into owning my Seamaster 2254.50 and I am really impressed. I was a bit skeptical that I'd notice much quality difference between Omega and other watches I own/have owned at less than half the price, but I definitely do. First of all the crown action and winding are perfect. It turns out effortlessly, slight click and it's just butter to wind. You don't even really notice that you are winding it. Then ever so slight pressure to engage the threads to screw the crown back in. There's no pushing and hoping you dont' cross thread or several attempts to get it threaded, it just happens. Not that I have had to wind it really because it's been on my wrist the whole week, even when I couldn't get the half link out. I've been able to get that removed and it fits my "winter" wrist size perfectly. I'll probably add the PO adjustable clasp this spring or summer.

It's a grand total of 17.9 seconds fast over the week. It gains 5 or so seconds during the day when worn, but left crown up at night and it slows it back down. I am quite happy with that. The shape of the lugs and scalloped bezel are so nicely done. There are NO sharp edges or roughness to anything anywhere. The lume is bloody phenomenal and the wave dial is as advertised. I love how the small date window with black background is barely perceptible on the face unless you are looking for it. While I also love how thin it is, it has taken some getting used to it being almost dress watch thin, and total size with the crown is bigger than I am used to, but if fits really well and is super comfortable. And finally, I can't believe this watch is 15 years old.

TTIWOP


----------



## RaphTahaa

Hi everyone, first post on watchuseek, and it's dedicated to my trusty SMP. Bought it new en 2007 for 1300€, my first "expensive" watch and definitively a keeper, even if i wear more regularly my speedmaster in recent years


----------



## 8100 RPM

RaphTahaa said:


> Hi everyone, first post on watchuseek, and it's dedicated to my trusty SMP. Bought it new en 2007 for 1300€, my first "expensive" watch and definitively a keeper, even if i wear more regularly my speedmaster in recent years


Welcome to the forum! That's a great watch and a gorgeous picture.


----------



## JamesG602

I have the quartz version, love mine! On my wrist is either my sub or this guy 90% of the time. I have also owned two SMPc’s at some point in time and flipped both, I prefer the styling of the older models more. The speedy bracelet is also far better looking to me then the 5 link.


----------



## ChuckMiller

What have you decided to do?



Philip_Marlowe said:


> Looking for people's thoughts on the SMP 2254.50, sword-hands Seamaster. Thinking of picking one up but curious about peoples thoughts about how they are holding up to the test of time. Looks like the market price is around 2k and I'm especially curious on how they compare to the new ones. I like the sword hands/wave dial more but a brand new SMP is only 2.7k on the grey market and comes with a ceramic bezel and none of the risk of a used watch.
> 
> What do people think?
> 
> Thanks!


----------



## Mike4881

This thread convinced me on what my next purchase will be! I'm torn on which bracelet looks best, but it certainly looks awesome on a black and grey nato. Guess my evenings will be spent combing through the sales forums for a deal...


----------



## duc

Mike4881 said:


> This thread convinced me on what my next purchase will be! I'm torn on which bracelet looks best, but it certainly looks awesome on a black and grey nato. Guess my evenings will be spent combing through the sales forums for a deal...


Watchrecon is your friend. In the meantime, maybe this will have some influence.


----------



## phcollard

I realize I am the minority here but I sent back the 2254.50 that I received last week. It's a very well made watch indeed but I found its overall appearance rather dull and unexciting. It looked dated next to a PO or an SMPc. It's one of those watches you get all excited about when you see the awesome pictures on the web but in real life it did not cut it for me. As I said it is a good watch, but I don't think it is worth the price that they are going for nowadays... This is just me of course.


----------



## TagTime

In another 2254 thread I read that you were excited about the incoming 2254. Sorry to hear about the disappointment.

Read that maybe Omega comes out this year with an updated SMP possibly with the wave dial again. Probably not with the sword hands (which I like over the skeleton hands).

Good luck with your search.



phcollard said:


> I realize I am the minority here but I sent back the 2254.50 that I received last week. It's a very well made watch indeed but I found its overall appearance rather dull and unexciting. It looked dated next to a PO or an SMPc. It's one of those watches you get all excited about when you see the awesome pictures on the web but in real life it did not cut it for me. As I said it is a good watch, but I don't think it is worth the price that they are going for nowadays... This is just me of course.


----------



## phcollard

TagTime said:


> In another 2254 thread I read that you were excited about the incoming 2254. Sorry to hear about the disappointment.
> 
> Read that maybe Omega comes out this year with an updated SMP possibly with the wave dial again. Probably not with the sword hands (which I like over the skeleton hands).
> 
> Good luck with your search.


Thanks for your comment. Yes I was pretty excited. I really had high hopes since I had been looking for this watch for several weeks (months?). I was quite impressed with the pictures I saw on the web. There are some really talented photographers out there, including in this thread! Maybe I had too high expectations... Lesson learned: try to see the watch in person before spending your hard earned money. Actually I saw a 2264.50 in a pawn shop once, but it was a crappy place and the lighting was pretty bad so I could not judge.


----------



## Mike4881

I generally agree it looks dated, but in a good way. The Bond bracelet is also very nice. I seem to be the minority on that thought as most folks seems to want it on the more modern looking speedy bracelet. Perhaps an opportunity for a future trade 

Having bought a PO Good Planet GMT as my first ever Omega I went right for the goods! Since then, I've also collected a few vintage pieces. To me, the 2254 fits right in the sweep spot of not too modern (expensive) and classic/vintage. Truthfully, I'm going to toss it on a strap and wear the hell out of it. No worries about desk dives or dinging it up running weekend errands.


----------



## PJR

Never thought of the 2254 or its related kin looking "dated" if only due to the number of other watches that look like it. The lume and the sword hands are my favorite features. IMO, the 2254 is a very masculine looking watch and makes the Submariner look almost dainty and ladylike. :-d


----------



## sickondivers

*Fundamentally , There is no debate . This watch is a Modern Day Classic.....The quintessential OMEGA. Way cooler than the newer models . With the new ones , Skeleton hands are OK but not as cool as the swords and the date window boarder is awful . Also , from a pure Dive watch specs / functionality standpoint , this watch crushes The Rolex Sub . 














*


----------



## Keaman

Yay, a zombie reanimation 2254 thread. A staple of my collection, and yes a *Modern Day Classic! *I took these pics 2 years ago on a Galaxy S2, _indoors._ Of course it doesn't have all the appliqued/ceramic/lacquered bells and whistles of new ones, but still it doesn't look bland to me, it looks simply classic.


----------



## captainron62

I received mine and have been very pleased with it. While its true it doesn't have the bling some want in a watch it makes up for that with a classic cool appeal that I think is unequaled. It has aged very, very well!


----------



## TagTime

Congrats on the arrival, but uhm.... you know we need some pics to go along with your new prize.



captainron62 said:


> I received mine and have been very pleased with it. While its true it doesn't have the bling some want in a watch it makes up for that with a classic cool appeal that I think is unequaled. It has aged very, very well!


----------



## captainron62

TagTime said:


> Congrats on the arrival, but uhm.... you know we need some pics to go along with your new prize.


I am really happy with the condition of the watch, the time keeping is another issue. She is running a bit slow,, so tomorrow its off to the watch maker. Did I mention I am lucky enough to live close to Rik Dietel of TIME CARE INC.! She will be in tip top shape in not time!


----------



## TagTime

Still a great combo! Not everyone will agree with this combo, but it is original and different.

Good call to give the watch a service, did the same with mine when I got it.

Enjoy wearing this classic.



captainron62 said:


> View attachment 12970291
> 
> 
> I am really happy with the condition of the watch, the time keeping is another issue. She is running a bit slow,, so tomorrow its off to the watch maker. Did I mention I am lucky enough to live close to Rik Dietel of TIME CARE INC.! She will be in tip top shape in not time!


----------



## captainron62

TagTime said:


> Still a great combo! Not everyone will agree with this combo, but it is original and different.
> 
> Good call to give the watch a service, did the same with mine when I got it.
> 
> Enjoy wearing this classic.


I wasn't sure I would like the BOND bracelet but in person it just "works". In a pic it looks a bit over powering, but I think if you buy one of these watches you are buying it for the classis that it is and you may as well go all the way with it! I am glad I got it this way now.


----------



## Vicious49

phcollard said:


> I realize I am the minority here but I sent back the 2254.50 that I received last week. It's a very well made watch indeed but I found its overall appearance rather dull and unexciting. It looked dated next to a PO or an SMPc. It's one of those watches you get all excited about when you see the awesome pictures on the web but in real life it did not cut it for me. As I said it is a good watch, but I don't think it is worth the price that they are going for nowadays... This is just me of course.


I actually had the opposite reaction. I never liked it that much in pics but people keep raving about it so picked up a 2264 last week to give it a shot. I like the versatility it has with various straps and the lume is amazing. It impressed me more in person. So much so that even though it is redundant in my collection with a SubC and 2541 already in the mix, I'm actually considering holding on to it.


----------



## Philip_Marlowe

ChuckMiller said:


> What have you decided to do?


Finally decided to pull the trigger on one, it should arrive early next week!


----------



## Dyneema

Congrats! Please do put up pics when you receive it.


----------



## Daveycrocket

I had three black seamasters over the last few years - quartz 2264, auto 2254, and the modern ceramic smp. I loved all of them but the character is different between the sword hands and the hollow-hands. 

I found the 2254/2264 to be more utilitarian with everyday wear. The ceramic was more refined, and classier so to speak. I could wear the ceramic with most outfits (work and personal). The sword hands were just plain cool. Given the choice again I’d probably get the 2254. It seemed a slimmer more fun design that didn’t scream serious, and definitely a lot of fair prices sometimes $300-1000 cheaper than the newer models.


----------



## phcollard

Well guess what folks. I sent the 2254.50 back to Japan two weeks ago. After a couple days and reading this thread again I thought "what the hell have I done". So I arranged with the seller to purchase this watch again as soon as it was back in his hands. Just got it today. I resized the bracelet and I've been wearing it this afternoon. I must say that now I get it. I totally get it. Keeper.

For the record I have been very impressed with the customer service I received from eBay seller Closer0924 in Japan. Just pure class. Highly recommended if you a looking for a used Omega.

Here it is on my wrist after it's been around the world twice!


----------



## TagTime

Congrats man. Wear it well!



phcollard said:


> Well guess what folks. I sent the 2254.50 back to Japan two weeks ago. After a couple days and reading this thread again I thought "what the hell have I done". So I arranged with the seller to purchase this watch again as soon as it was back in his hands. Just got it today. I resized the bracelet and I've been wearing it this afternoon. I must say that now I get it. I totally get it. Keeper.
> 
> For the record I have been very impressed with the customer service I received from eBay seller Closer0924 in Japan. Just pure class. Highly recommended if you a looking for a used Omega.
> 
> Here it is on my wrist after it's been around the world twice!


----------



## jets

phcollard said:


> Well guess what folks. I sent the 2254.50 back to Japan two weeks ago. After a couple days and reading this thread again I thought "what the hell have I done". So I arranged with the seller to purchase this watch again as soon as it was back in his hands. Just got it today. I resized the bracelet and I've been wearing it this afternoon. I must say that now I get it. I totally get it. Keeper.
> 
> For the record I have been very impressed with the customer service I received from eBay seller Closer0924 in Japan. Just pure class. Highly recommended if you a looking for a used Omega.
> 
> Here it is on my wrist after it's been around the world twice!


That's awesome. I'll telling you all the 2254.50 is the gold standard for Omega Seamaster. It is the perfect watch. Not Bond, Blake.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Philip_Marlowe

Finally arrived and it's great. I got it from another forum member (Classic Breguet). A few pictures (sorry for the terrible quality, photos aren't my strong suit).


----------



## TagTime

^ Congrats on the arrival. Fits really well with your great collection. You have some nice pieces.


----------



## jets

Philip_Marlowe said:


> Finally arrived and it's great. I got it from another forum member (Classic Breguet). A few pictures (sorry for the terrible quality, photos aren't my strong suit).


Nice acquisition. Good deal I was checking that watch out but already made a deal for mine. Freshly serviced you'll have years of enjoyment congrats.


----------



## Nothingfancy01

Congrats you won't be disappointed!! Love mine and fits nicely in a rotation!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jets

Here's mine just arrived today. Has the non ac dial, PO sweep and PO crystal. AR coating makes a difference! The second photo it's beside my brother's original that I bought new and gifted to him eight years ago.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 8100 RPM

Philip_Marlowe said:


> Finally arrived and it's great. I got it from another forum member (Classic Breguet). A few pictures (sorry for the terrible quality, photos aren't my strong suit).





jets said:


> Here's mine just arrived today. Has the non ac dial, PO sweep and PO crystal. AR coating makes a difference! The second photo it's beside my brother's original that I bought new and gifted to him eight years ago.


Congratulations to both of you on your new watches! Wear it in good health!


----------



## mjoranga

Can't let go of this.









Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Camera Bill

jets said:


> That's awesome. I'll telling you all the 2254.50 is the gold standard for Omega Seamaster. It is the perfect watch. Not Bond, Blake.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Donovan. (Well the 2264, anyway).


----------



## Philip_Marlowe

Thought I'd give an update after a few months with this watch. While I still love the rest of my collection this watch now gets the majority of the wrist time. It wears so comfortably that I'll sometimes forget that I have it on. Fits well under a cuff at work but is casual enough that I feel comfortable wearing it on the weekend as well. And the lume...the lume is just amazing.

For anyone sitting on the fence I'd highly recommend pulling the trigger.


----------



## Philip_Marlowe

Thought I'd give an update after a few months with this watch. While I still love the rest of my collection this watch now gets the majority of the wrist time. It wears so comfortably that I'll sometimes forget that I have it on. Fits well under a cuff at work but is casual enough that I feel comfortable wearing it on the weekend as well. And the lume...the lume is just amazing.

For anyone sitting on the fence I'd highly recommend pulling the trigger.
View attachment 13270359


----------



## Rice and Gravy

^ I've had mine since February and feel exactly the same.


----------



## captainron62

I 've had mine since April and all my other watches collect dust. This one has travelled with me to about 4 different countries now! As others have said, there is just something about how it wears and when the lume hits its breathtakingly beautiful. I may buy another one with the speedy bracelet, as mine has the bond bracelet. Just to have a back up!


----------



## s1gma

Best rotation IMHO


----------



## GTTIME

I would really like to get. 2264.50 quartz version. I just think it’s too small for me but it would be nice to have one non mechanical watch. So tempting!


----------

